# Hello.  Looking For Bat Boy.



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

I have been around enough forums to get the idea that the more brainless and restrictive they are, the more popular they are.  You may be somewhat familiar with the tabloid story of the bat boy.  Well with this forum being popular and no doubt restrictive, this would be a good place to find information on the bat boy.  I was thinking of joining a philosophical forum.  Where I could find tens of registered members to debate.  Three or four would probably respond to what I post.  But discussions with so few people wouldn't get to enough people to make any difference.  So here I am looking for bat boy.  Have you seen him?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> I have been around enough forums to get the idea that the more brainless and restrictive they are, the more popular they are.  You may be somewhat familiar with the tabloid story of the bat boy.  Well with this forum being popular and no doubt restrictive, this would be a good place to find information on the bat boy.  I was thinking of joining a philosophical forum.  Where I could find tens of people to debate.  Three or four would probably respond to what I post.  But discussions with so few people wouldn't get to enough people to make any difference.  So here I am looking for bat boy.  Have you seen him?


_Oh, I remember you. We didn't get to talk much, but welcome. It's highly unlikely you'll be banned here for the same thing. I have no idea who bat boy is, but hope you stay regardless._


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> I have been around enough forums to get the idea that the more brainless and restrictive they are, the more popular they are.  You may be somewhat familiar with the tabloid story of the bat boy.  Well with this forum being popular and no doubt restrictive, this would be a good place to find information on the bat boy.  I was thinking of joining a philosophical forum.  Where I could find tens of people to debate.  Three or four would probably respond to what I post.  But discussions with so few people wouldn't get to enough people to make any difference.  So here I am looking for bat boy.  Have you seen him?


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > I have been around enough forums to get the idea that the more brainless and restrictive they are, the more popular they are.  You may be somewhat familiar with the tabloid story of the bat boy.  Well with this forum being popular and no doubt restrictive, this would be a good place to find information on the bat boy.  I was thinking of joining a philosophical forum.  Where I could find tens of people to debate.  Three or four would probably respond to what I post.  But discussions with so few people wouldn't get to enough people to make any difference.  So here I am looking for bat boy.  Have you seen him?
> ...



  Interesting.  My first reply and I am accused of being a sock.  Just who do you think I am a sock of.  Also, where was he banned from and why.


----------



## mdk (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome! I am glad you've escape the FBI again. Cheers!


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi  sizzler and welcome.
I guess you are late, he already found what he wanted. Try somebody else...


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > I have been around enough forums to get the idea that the more brainless and restrictive they are, the more popular they are.  You may be somewhat familiar with the tabloid story of the bat boy.  Well with this forum being popular and no doubt restrictive, this would be a good place to find information on the bat boy.  I was thinking of joining a philosophical forum.  Where I could find tens of people to debate.  Three or four would probably respond to what I post.  But discussions with so few people wouldn't get to enough people to make any difference.  So here I am looking for bat boy.  Have you seen him?


  What is this shit?  This is seeking bat boy.  Have you seen him?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...


_No, no, not the guy, but you. I'm not saying you're a sock, I'm saying I saw you on another forum. You were banned on DebatePolitics.com either yesterday or the day before. I wasn't picking a fight, just welcoming you to a less strict forum. I try to get along with everyone._


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

mdk said:


> Welcome! I am glad you've escape the FBI again. Cheers!



  From what I hear, it takes more than the FBI to hold the bat boy!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...




There is a Guno here, he's batty


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Hi  sizzler and welcome.
> I guess you are late, he already found what he wanted. Try somebody else...


  I wasn't talking about what the bat boy wanted.  Also, I doubt if that is the REAL bat boy.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 25, 2016)

Batboy Club rules:

Rule #1 - Batboy does not exist........

Rule #2 - Batboy Club does not exist.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  Do you know why that guy at that other forum was banned?  Because if the mods here suspected me of whatever that was too, I would no doubt be gone.  That is strict enough.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 25, 2016)

Call Wayne Manor, ask Alfred to check the batcave


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Batboy Club rules:
> 
> Rule #1 - Batboy does not exist........
> 
> Rule #2 - Batboy Club does not exist.



  We live in a pretend world where most people avoid the truth like it was the plague.  So why not say bat boy exists.  As for the batboy club, you could be right about that.  Maybe I should start one here.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 25, 2016)

Unfortunately we are often the dumping ground for the Witless Relocation Program.  No fence, but still they stay.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Unfortunately we are often the dumping ground for the Witless Relocation Program.  No fence, but still they stay.



They are drawn by the light(weights)


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...


_... That was you, you had the exact same name, and you didn't show up here until you were banned there. _
_



_
_I have the same name here as I do there, you should recognize me. I am Pumpkin Row on both forums._

_Welcome to USMB._


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Batboy Club rules:
> ...



C'mon....admit it........you are really James Carville.............


----------



## mdk (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! I am glad you've escape the FBI again. Cheers!
> ...



True dat. That one FBI agent's missing finger is a testament to that fact. lol


----------



## mdk (Jul 25, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Don't be silly! James Carville is far too busy being the heir of Slytherin and trying to kill Harry Potter to post on these forums.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Unfortunately we are often the dumping ground for the Witless Relocation Program.  No fence, but still they stay.



  I wonder what they witlessed that made them turn informer.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  Congratulations.  You "outed" me.  I was banned from Debrain Politics forum.  I wonder how long it will take them to do the same here.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 25, 2016)

Bat Boy turned into Mountain Man, stuck around a bit, then headed for higher ground.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 25, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Bat Boy turned into Mountain Man, stuck around a bit, then headed for higher ground.



  If he would have stayed bat boy, maybe he could have just flew to higher ground.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Bat Boy turned into Mountain Man, stuck around a bit, then headed for higher ground.
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jul 25, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...


_The moderation here doesn't care if you were banned somewhere else, so it's hardly "outing". You just pretended it wasn't you, even though you recognized me, so I was proving it. _


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Sizzler may not reconize anyone other than batboy.  And batboy may be one of the many voices in his delusional mind.

Welcome Sizzler!  I recommend you do your searches in the rubber room.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 25, 2016)

siz...

They say he is buried in Paris...


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 25, 2016)

I found bat boy!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 25, 2016)

i visited bat boys home....lost caves in wv...got a hat to prove it...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...


We allow Republicans here so don't be so suspicious. BTW I saw Batboy in Albuquerque about a week ago. He was marching in the Gay Pride parade. He's in good company. A little sore, but OK.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...


The days not over yet.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 26, 2016)

Never mind  and welcome and here:


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  They will care if they find out why I was banned at Debrain Politics.  Maybe you can remember what it was that I wrote there that got me banned.  It would likely get me banned here too.  Though to be fair, somebody probably actually paid them to ban me.  That is a strategy that probably works even better than asking for donations.  So now, when (not if) I get banned here, are you going to speak up for me?


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...



  Every category at this forum is a "rubber room."  In fact, the whole human world is a "rubber room."


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> siz...
> 
> They say he is buried in Paris...
> 
> ...



  I don't think bat boy can ever die.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> I found bat boy!



  Your video doesn't show.  Apparently I have to have Javascript.  But I don't know if having javascript is a good thing or a bad thing when it comes to computer security.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  The real bat boy isn't gay.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...


_You wouldn't be banned for that here, people have said similar things. You're paranoid. Just read the rules._


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 26, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> I found bat boy!


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  I don't need to read their rules.  The rules here are the same as they are anyplace else.  You are free to dislike other groups.  You just aren't free to tell anybody about it.  Unlike in the military, regarding homosexuals, their rules are "Ask!  Tell!"


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> They will care if they find out why I was banned at Debrain Politics.  Maybe you can remember what it was that I wrote there that got me banned.  It would likely get me banned here too.  Though to be fair, somebody probably actually paid them to ban me.  That is a strategy that probably works even better than asking for donations.  So now, when (not if) I get banned here, are you going to speak up for me?



Post it and see what happens.  Erase fear and uncertainty.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I found bat boy!



  Maybe I'll give it a look if I get around to it.  Though how I wish that I could upload videos for people to click on and view.  But I'm not all that computer savy.  If I could do so, I would have people around here flipping out.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > They will care if they find out why I was banned at Debrain Politics.  Maybe you can remember what it was that I wrote there that got me banned.  It would likely get me banned here too.  Though to be fair, somebody probably actually paid them to ban me.  That is a strategy that probably works even better than asking for donations.  So now, when (not if) I get banned here, are you going to speak up for me?
> ...



  And when I get banned, will you speak up for me?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...



How would that possibly help you?  I can write an obit, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



  If you con't do anything about me getting banned, you shouldn't give me suggestions that will get me banned.


----------



## Fueri (Jul 26, 2016)

Is this like one of those weird Craigslist postings:

Seeking my bat boy for long, slow upside-down pairings in the cave (aka my garage).

Please send pics showing size of your 'wings'

Serious replies only please, and NO married bats....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> If you con't do anything about me getting banned, you shouldn't give me suggestions that will get me banned.



Don't be silly, I have helped many people get banned.  

Read the rules, if you follow them in your post, you will still be here.


----------



## TheGoverness (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> I have been around enough forums to get the idea that the more brainless and restrictive they are, the more popular they are.  You may be somewhat familiar with the tabloid story of the bat boy.  Well with this forum being popular and no doubt restrictive, this would be a good place to find information on the bat boy.  I was thinking of joining a philosophical forum.  Where I could find tens of registered members to debate.  Three or four would probably respond to what I post.  But discussions with so few people wouldn't get to enough people to make any difference.  So here I am looking for bat boy.  Have you seen him?



What are you even talking about? Do you mean when you got Perma-banned on DP?


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > I have been around enough forums to get the idea that the more brainless and restrictive they are, the more popular they are.  You may be somewhat familiar with the tabloid story of the bat boy.  Well with this forum being popular and no doubt restrictive, this would be a good place to find information on the bat boy.  I was thinking of joining a philosophical forum.  Where I could find tens of registered members to debate.  Three or four would probably respond to what I post.  But discussions with so few people wouldn't get to enough people to make any difference.  So here I am looking for bat boy.  Have you seen him?
> ...



  Basically, I am talking about most people's preference for lies.


----------



## TheGoverness (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> TheGoverness said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...



Uh, okay. I don't get it but whatever.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...


Are you related to Ms. Punkin Row?  You two look alike.


----------



## TheGoverness (Jul 26, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> TheGoverness said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...



Nope. But Pumpkin Row did introduce me to this forum.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...


Very cool.


----------



## TheGoverness (Jul 26, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> TheGoverness said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Yep. I came here from Debate Politics, so I'm basically traversing two political forums at the same time.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...



  Not that I am saying it is untrue, seeing how you prefer lies, you should enjoy talking about bat boy.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...



  Well if you left Debrain Politics, you can't be that screwed up.


----------



## TheGoverness (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> TheGoverness said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...



I prefer lies? Um...no I don't.


----------



## TheGoverness (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> TheGoverness said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



You still mad that you got banned after like 8 minutes?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...


He's mad as in looney!  He is coo-coo for Co Co Puffs.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...



  I would bet that you would prefer that human caused global warming wasn't real.  If not that, I would bet you would prefer to believe that racism isn't good.  If not that, I would bet you would prefer to believe that you aren't a slave of the jews.  If not that, I would bet that you would prefer to believe that the holocaust was real.  If not that, I would bet you would prefer not to believe that the White species is superior.  I could go on and on and on and on.  If I haven't already, I have no doubt I could find a lie that you would prefer to believe.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...



  Of course not.  For telling the truth, I'm surprised it took them that long.


----------



## TheGoverness (Jul 26, 2016)

sizzler said:


> TheGoverness said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...



LOL you are _too_ funny.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...


Almost as funny as a heart attack, he is.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

TheGoverness said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...



  I wish I was trying to be funny.  There was one forum that banned me as soon as I posted an avatar.  It wasn't like the one I have here.  And it symbolized nothing but truth.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> TheGoverness said:
> 
> 
> > sizzler said:
> ...



  Bat Boy might be able to help you.  Wherever he is.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

sizzler said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > TheGoverness said:
> ...




​


----------



## sizzler (Jul 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> sizzler said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



  That ain't bat boy.  My avatar shows a picture of bat boy.  You are showing a picture of Batman.


----------

